# Not Fit To Be Called A *******



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went hunting,was on my way to where I wanted to set.Seen the back of a Deer in the weeds.Thought to myself I can get up there and get a shot.

Get up there,get my Crossbow up,then I think,"Them Spots sure would make a fine Rug".

Then I thought no I'll let her grow a little.

big rockpile


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah I know. The dried milk on their lips smells funny when you skin them.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i don't like the flavor of the little ones.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

nature's veal, if not you then some coyote.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Gettin soft in yer old age, are ya?


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep Rock.....Time to turn in your ******* membership card. I remember years ago running across an old man catching perch out of a ditch and putting them in a coffee can. I said "catching some trotline bait?" and he replied "no sir, catching these to eat" and as they were all VERY small I said "kinda small for table feed aren't they?" his reply set the course of my adult life.....he grinned a toothless grin and said "They's bigger than a butter bean"...Any ******* worth his salt wouldn't pass up anything that will bubble grease...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went on a hunt one time that you had to get Drawed for,not a good % of getting Drawn so it is pertty special to get a chance.

I killed a nice 10 pointer.While I was checking it in a Guy comes up had a little bundle on the back of his ATV.They weighed it 17 pounds. 







Man I kill Fall Turkeys bigger than that.

I hate it because couple years ago where I seen this Fawn I killed a Big Doe with two Fawns.One other Guy killed one of the Fawns and Tagged it.Then I went over there after Opening Weekend of Firearms Season,someone killed the other Fawn and left it lay because it was too small :flame: 

big rockpile


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Small ones are very good roasted whole with garlic and olive oil.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

susieM said:


> Small ones are very good roasted whole with garlic and olive oil.


Yea and their perfect size for the Grill.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Anything here under a hundred pounds is cause for harasment at camp


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> Anything here under a hundred pounds is cause for harasment at camp


Well around here Deer don't get too Big.I shot a Big 10 point and weighed it.Field dressed it weighed 145 pounds.And shot a Big Doe the weighed 80.

I killed a Big Buck up North that weighed 260 field dressed.But anything like that around here would make the papers.

big rockpile


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Years ago, I had the opportunity to go to the island of Cyprus and go hunting for birds with locals. There were no birds, or hardly any, because they'd all been hunted to almost extinction. The old ruins in the ancient olive groves were completely silent.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

susieM said:


> Years ago, I had the opportunity to go to the island of Cyprus and go hunting for birds with locals. There were no birds, or hardly any, because they'd all been hunted to almost extinction. The old ruins in the ancient olive groves were completely silent.


We have the same with Quail here,but the problem is change in Farming practice and Predator control.

big rockpile


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

around here those tiny ones are often called "suitcase" deer. i have seen a few idiots toting them on their shoulders. my neighbor gave my family one once that he butchered...it all fit onto a cookie sheet.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

The cous deer here -- a small species of whitetail around here -- don't get much bigger than a greyhound, and they're built about the same. A few years ago during a real bad drought I had a little spike coming in to eat my hay with my goats; he was smaller than my yearling nubian wethers who weighed in the 90lb range. 

People do hunt them -- my dad tells a story about getting one, one year, and fitting the entire deer into an ice chest to take home. 

Not much meat on them. All bone and hide.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 29, 2005)

Cygnet said:


> The cous deer here -- a small species of whitetail around here -- don't get much bigger than a greyhound, and they're built about the same. A few years ago during a real bad drought I had a little spike coming in to eat my hay with my goats; he was smaller than my yearling nubian wethers who weighed in the 90lb range.
> 
> People do hunt them -- my dad tells a story about getting one, one year, and fitting the entire deer into an ice chest to take home.
> 
> Not much meat on them. All bone and hide.


 Cous deer huh ? Southern Arizona ?


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm between Casa Grande and Gila Bend, if you're familiar with Arizona.  Close to the Maricopa Mts.


----------



## Hillbillybob (Jul 30, 2007)

big rockpile all I can tell you is that the deer around you are just lucky it is you hunting them and not me. If it's deer in my sights in season and I have a tag well that is just one more deer hanging.
Hillbillybob


----------

